# raw marrow bones



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I finally found a real butcher shop that had raw marrow bones. My puppy is 5 months. If you use these how often to you give them, and how long do you let your dog chew on them? The butcher suggested to give no more than one a week because they have a lot of protein. And I have also heard to keep them frozen when not actually being chewed on.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I feed them frozen, and on the days the dogs get them I reduce the amount of their regular food - the marrow is rich, and doing this prevents diarrhea. I give them once or twice a month, depending on the size of the bones.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Like Pointgold, I freeze them and then give them to Ranger. He only eats them outside since I don't want raw bones scattered around the floor or getting on carpet (well, actually, I don't care that much but my mom does). After he's done chewing, I rinse, bag, and re-freeze. I only let him chew on it for about 30 min at a time and that seems to prevent the runs. Also, freezing it makes it harder for him to scrape the marrow out so he gets less than if it were fresh. 

I buy medium sized ones, not small enough to pose a risk, but not long enough for him to not be able to eventually reach the middle since I'll throw them out after they've been re-frozen a few times and buy new ones.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I too use raw marrow bones for chewing/dental hygeine. Like both previous posters, I also freeze them before I give them to Katie. I also tend to go for the medium size bones (they say they should be as long as the dogs lower jaw in order to prevent swallowing) as they seem the best. If they're too small they can accidentally be swallowed, and if they're too big I find dogs can more easily chip their back teeth trying to knaw on them. 

I put a large old sheet down on the hardwood (I fold it several times) and give SUPERVISED for no more than one hour at a time. I then take the bone away, wipe down Katie's paws, mouth and bib (she sits so well for the whole ritual). I proceed to rinse and then bag the bone and re-freeze. She gets the bone no more than once a week and as mentioned I always supervise while she is chewing. 

I know a lot of people re-use the bones by stuffing them afterwards, but I generally throw them out after about 3 chew sessions. That way the chewing is not so aggressive that I am afraid she will chip a tooth. Also they're relatively inexpensive, so I do not mind throwing them out after sufficient use.

I've never had problems with loose stools, but since your pup is only 5 months, I would recommend introducing very slowly and for maybe 15 minutes at a time to build up tolerance. Because he is a puppy, I would not worry too much about cutting kibble back that day (especially if only feeding once a week or so!) But then again, you know the caloric requirements best, so you can determine your comfort level there.

I hope that helps!!

Kim


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the sheet idea...wonder how I never thought of that earlier?!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Love the sheet idea...wonder how I never thought of that earlier?!



I give bones on towels  For some really weird reason Sam will not chew on the floor, he must be on the couch next to me, so I just throw a huge beach towel over the couch and let him go to town. Dillon will either go outside to chew, but I prefer to be able to supervise so I'll throw a large towel down in one corner of the room for him most of the time.

FYI, this is also often times how I feed raw meals if I need to indoors. I've now transitioned both to eating outside (one in the garage, and one in the grass) but before, I'd feed Sam inside on either a large towel, a shower curtain, or a large cutting board. If it's raining and they can't eat outside, we feed inside.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Ranger said:


> Love the sheet idea...wonder how I never thought of that earlier?!


 
I know, right? Just make sure it is a sheet you don't want anymore...as they never come clean no matter how much you wash and bleach them. It's cute, Katie will often paw at her sheet (as I keep if folded in the corner next to her toy basket) - I think it is her way of asking me for a bone!! She will literally move it around with her snout all over the floor. So funny!

She knows what she wants!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> I give bones on towels  For some really weird reason Sam will not chew on the floor, he must be on the couch next to me, so I just throw a huge beach towel over the couch and let him go to town. Dillon will either go outside to chew, but I prefer to be able to supervise so I'll throw a large towel down in one corner of the room for him most of the time.
> 
> FYI, this is also often times how I feed raw meals if I need to indoors. I've now transitioned both to eating outside (one in the garage, and one in the grass) but before, I'd feed Sam inside on either a large towel, a shower curtain, or a large cutting board. If it's raining and they can't eat outside, we feed inside.


I really like the shower curtain idea too as they could be easily rinsed off. I have used towels too!! I love sharing insights and ideas - it always helps me so much!

Thanks girls


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great advice above. For some reason I have always had a dog that liked to "age" their bones before chewing. My previous golden would immediately ask to go outside to hide her prize. Now Oakly does the same thing. Springtime is great when they want to bring in their stashes from the previous season. :doh: Fresh raw bones are a bit nasty but "aged" and muddy bones can gag a maggot.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Maggots--OMG I am not ready for that. I let him chew on it frozen for 15-20 min then took it away, and thanks for the rest of the advice. I was hoping I could give it to him everyday, but I guess I will see how he does in the next few days---poopy wise--and maybe once or twice a week if all is ok for 15 min. Then hopefully we can work up to longer. He is just getting into the chewing stage and I know it will only get worse before it gets better. He has chewed to death some stuffed toys he had for months in the last week.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> I really like the shower curtain idea too as they could be easily rinsed off. I have used towels too!! I love sharing insights and ideas - it always helps me so much!
> 
> Thanks girls



Yup the shower curtains work nicely.. they are easily rinsed after meals and soak in the deep sink in the garage with bleach about once a week.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I know a lot of people re-use the bones by stuffing them afterwards said:


> I am amazed that you can get 3 sessions out of your marrow bones! I tend to buy the smaller ones and even when I buy the bigger ones they are done with them in 30 minutes. I mean done to the point where they are cleaned of any marrow or meat that may have been on them.
> 
> I also give them sparingly as they have caused loose poops several times with my crew.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Yup the shower curtains work nicely.. they are easily rinsed after meals and soak in the deep sink in the garage with bleach about once a week.


I wash my own shower curtains in the washing machine (w/bleach and detergent). Then I hang them to drip dry.


----------

